
Ask HN: Is server cost of your current startup/side-project affordable? - northfoxz2015
Hi hackers,
Is server cost of your current startup&#x2F;side-project affordable?
I&#x27;m now running a startup which generates about 10k ad sales per month.
The server cost is about 2k, which almost took about 20% of my sales.
I think it is expensive to run internet startups if you have no strong revenue stream.
What do you guys think?
======
setra
That sounds expensive to me for a server unless you are spending a massive
amount on bandwidth or storage or something. A dedicated server on Hetzner
costs around 50$ a month for 32 GB DDR4, gigabit with 30 terabytes a month
(before throttle), and 4TB of drives.

[https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-
rootserver/ex41](https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-rootserver/ex41)

------
bartvk
I think you haven't given us enough information. What is included in this
server cost? Is it managed? How many servers are we talking about? What kind
of specs do they have?

Sounds like you're a non-technical founder and feel forced to trust your
technical people.

------
PaulHoule
In any ordinary business where your running costs were 20% of revenue you'd
think you were making out like a bandit.

If you were spending $10k a month to make $2k in revenue you'd have a problem.

------
stephenr
What are you serving that needs 2k a month of server resources?

